# HELP with Baby Pigeon



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello. I am an exchange student from the USA that is studying abroad in Argentina. Today, we found a small bird in the corner of our front porch area, and came to find out it was a pigeon. I left it in the front yard for about 2-3 hours, only coming to find out later that it is not normal for young pigeons to leave the nest....so...I have adopted it. 

I was given some syringes at the local vet, bought some type of bird food, that is very small in grain. I tried mixing the grain with water, and feeding it to the bird through the syringe, and then tried the trick with the cloth over the end, and have not had much success, if any, at getting the little fella to eat... It was not hard to catch it, it practically let me pick it up. It actually just sits in my hand and then closes its eyes like its going to sleep. The same when I have it in the box. I don't know if its just weak, or if it likes the heat of my hands.... 

I need to know what I can do to help save it's life... I am going to put some pictures up as well. 

The bird does not appear to be injured at all, and I'm guessing is about 15 days old??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a good soul you are Adam. 
We have a member in Argentina that may be able to help you. I'll go find her contact info.

Leave her a message and how she may contact you.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=14825

It looks to me like you have a dove and I know she has raised a few.


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

hehe. Thanks....Is there some general information though that I could do for tonight? I would hate to wake up to a dead birdie in the morning..  I have put a light over the box, as well as a water bottle with warm water....the bulb is one of the energy efficient bulbs, and I'm not sure how much heat it actually emits... 

Thanks again


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You should feed it if the crop is empty. I don't know if you know what the crop is so I will expalin it. The crop is where a bird stores it's food. The crop is located above the breast bone and underneath the throat. When there is food in it, it fills up like a little baloon. I'm guessing that the baby in your care would hold about 5-7 ccs of food.
Never add food to acrop that arleady has food in it because doing so can cause a bacterial infection which is often deadly without antibiotics.


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

I did some research on the crop already, and as far as I could tell, there didn't appear to be anything in the crop. I'm having an issue however, feeding it... Do you think that at it's age, I could feed it corn and peas, like I read in another post??


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You little bird should be kept warm and its lethargic because of needing food and water but only give these things to it when it is in a warm state..For now until better things can be got later--wrap it in a kitchen towel around its wings to control it not tight and put your wet fingers on each side of its beak slowly when it opens it mouth put a small quantity in its mouth and observe that it is not coughing or choking or anything like that--it needs liquid but that is in the food that you mix that the vet gave you ---Did the vet hydrate the bird for this bird sounds like it needs some liquid and you can dribble water with your finger on the end of its beak and be patient and try to get that food in the bird little by little under it can be stabalize for the night..You need to feed the bird every 3 or 4 hours little by little--do not overfed it--but it needs a good amount...Only feed warm food and warm water and make sure the bird is kept warm at all times 85 to 90 degrees but the most important thing is to keep it hydrated with the warm heat. Only feed it when it is warm and feel the crop to make sure it is ready for another meal sort of empty feeling---the best that I can do to help you get it through the night...Please keep us posted and there will be other people coming on this thread to help you.. There is a good webpage to acquaint you with bird feeding: http://pigeonrescueuk.webs.com
and I hope this helps ---please keep us posted on the birdie and if you have any questions....c.hert


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

Here are some more photos....It is not old enough to perch on my finger...but almost. It was kinda perched, but was wobbly, and I had to help it balance. It seemed to flap it's wings pretty well, as well. 

The only things that worry me are that it always seems to want to close it's eyes...and the fact that it wouldn't take any food. It also doesn't make any noises...which may be from fear...I'm not sure exactly..

Thanks again.


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Feeding*

I didn't actually take the bird to the vet with me. I only went to the vet to get a syringe. I had a problem with the syringe though, because the mixture I created would not pass easily though the syringe, because they only had small ones...I will go down to try to get it some water, although, I am having the issue of it not wanting to open it's mouth... It has a few times when I have tried to feed it, but I get nervous because some of the liquid seems to run on the top of its beak over its nostrols, and I don't want to get water in it's nasal passage...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Adamjc07: I am another contributor and I posted before your pictures ..c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you feel food in the crop?


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi C.Hert. I saw your reply, but what was misunderstood is that the Vet didn't give me any food, nor do I think he had any. I was advised to go to a store that sold food for pets, and the best thing I could find was a cornmeal-like seed for young/small birds. I mixed this with warm/hot (but not real hot) water, to make a liquidy paste. However, the mixture always would clog up the syringe. I then tried the method with the cloth over the syringe (with the end cut off) but the bird did not take anything. I will try to keep giving it water, but I doesn't open it's mouth at all, and I'm not sure how to get it to open it.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Read the above post before the picture and no you don't want to get water in its nose and you can dribble water into its mouth little by little but if you have the proper food it can be made with water in it for now--but the bird must be kept warm a hot water bottle with a towel over it or a heating pad with a towel over it and a towel maybe over the box to keep the heat it and maybe towels made like into a little nest around it--Keep it warm because if you don't it can't digest its food and it could get sick from the food...Please post on what you are doing now with the bird ...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have any bread crumbs or hard boiled eggs or oat cereal or cream of wheat to make the mixture a little bit thicker ---what do you have---not too thick---don't overdo the water right now---mix it with the food to give---little by little and you will get the birds beak open with practice ---post back---Is the bird warm---look at those webcites one of them thehttp://kjcii.webs.com/handfeeding.htm has a real good receipt in it. Look at that...c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Adam...the bird doesn't know you are trying to feed him and so he doesn't want to cooperate. You need to gently open the beak with you fingernails...put you index finger between the top and botton beak to keep it open and then put small amounts of food at the back of the mouth over the throat. Pretty soon the baby will get the idea that you represent food. You can also go to the store and buy rice cereal for human babies and mix that with warm water to make a formula. Best go back to the vet and get a syringe that holds 3 - 6 ccs.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The website is : http://kjcii.webs.com/handfeeding.htm and I hope this one works...c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

c.hert...that won't work with this baby because it's wild.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What won't work ? c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The last feeding method you gave a link for.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Actually Adam...you could try defosted peas. That might be much easier. You probably will need to sheel the peas and feed half pieces rather than whole because this is a small baby bird.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't understand this is a wild baby pigeon why won't that work? What food item doesn"t work for I fed wild baby pigeons here and it worked but the main thing is the rice cereal and water will work and oatmeal and water will work---what won't work? c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's wild and scared.... *it doesn't recognize Adam as a food source yet.*


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Does it eat on its own? c.hert


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have the hot water bottle and lamp over his little box to keep him warm...I will put the lid over it tonight so it stays warm. I tried to feed it again, and this time opened it's mouth, and have more success doing it...as I could see it swallowing. It also made a little noise, though not much, just a few slight "peeps." I will see if we have something to thicken up the mixture.


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

And no, it doesn't eat on its's own. I've tried the mash technique, but and I've stuck it's beak in to the food, and it just sits there and then moves it head around to get it's beak out of the mixture. I was hoping it would start chomping down, but it didn't. I will give more updates as they come... Thanks for the advice.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

If it is not eating on its own then Adam You are going to have to use your nails gentle and put them wet on the edge of the little beak and gently pry it open to give it some food mixed with water and it doesn't have to be a big amount at first--little by little. and there is another website in the UK and that web tells you how to feed baby pigeons that are wild....http://pigeonrescueuk.webs.com/ and that will help you too. c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You and Charis and me are doing good and you will get good at this just get acquainted with the websites and you will become more confident with this and thank you for the post and at least you got some food into its system and water into its system--try again in a little time...Keep posting your progress back to Charis and I...c.hert


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Food*

This is the texture of the food I have, that I mix with water....Also here is a pic of the box right now....The water in the bottle isn't hot at the moment, its luke warm, which is why it's not covered with a towel. 

I do have some oatmeal...Should I try making a mixture out of the oatmeal and bird food I have, let it soak for several minutes, and then strain the combination and then try to feed the liquid concoction to it? 

I felt what I"m pretty sure is the crop, and it definately felt empty.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Charis has posted a very knowledgeable person and their name is Pawbla and I hope they get to you on this thread but the important thing is it is warm and you fed it some with liquid and you are posting and doing the best that you can and you might have to gently prior the mouth open in order to feed it...My worse feeling right now is ---If the has a sickness and thats why it was down or is it hungry and thirsty and was cold..but time will tell about that but you are doing the best that you can and you care and thats all there is to it. I hope Pawbla comes on to the thread she is in your area and knowledgeable--trust her....That website I gave you is not for the techique of feeding the baby pigeon but its for the baby food mixture ....The Uk website is for how to take care of a baby pigeon.....c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> Adam...the bird doesn't know you are trying to feed him and so he doesn't want to cooperate. You need to gently open the beak with you fingernails...put you index finger between the top and botton beak to keep it open and then put small amounts of food at the back of the mouth over the throat. Pretty soon the baby will get the idea that you represent food. You can also go to the store and buy rice cereal for human babies and mix that with warm water to make a formula. Best go back to the vet and get a syringe that holds 3 - 6 ccs.


This will work Adam. If you can't get a larger syringe, you can use an eye dropper, but it takes longer to get enough food in. I have raised babies that way, before I ever even knew about syringe feeding. It does work.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would make it a little thinner with added water and everything looks wonderful...Try to feed it again by opening up its mouth a half of teaspoon for now--little by little...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you Thank you Jay3 c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would put that light to the side of the box and not directly over the bird but don't lose any of your good heat and if you had a thermonater to check the temperature would be nice---you don't want to boil the bird too much and it could become dehydrated and check it often for now---looks good just move that lamp to the side of the box to keepl the box warm and make sure that bottle stays warm--change it again...Its needs steady heat to keep warm but not overheat...Do you have a heating pad or a hot water bottle but your emergencey treatment is very good--make sure that bottle stays hot and put a towel over it so that you don;t burn the bird and make a little nest around the bird with a kitchen towel to keep its little sides warm c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You could try a small spoon or bend a spoon to make it easier to slide the food in its little mouth after you gently open it --put the birdie on your lap wrapped with a towel around it to hold its wings together or place it on a table wrapped in a towel to control it what fits you to make it easier to feed...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

How is the little bird doing and make that food thinner because it is hydrating the bird as well as feeding it. Don't let that bottle get cold---try to feed the bird again--read the above post--please post to let us know what is happening....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

For some strange reason Adam this bird does not look like a pigeon to me--a Agentina bird of some variety--maybe a dove or something or one of those woodies--or something but you say its a wild pigeon--I guess thats what it is---its a real pretty bird and I hope you can save it--come back on the post and tell us whats happening..I will be waiting here and I hope you went and got a heating pad or a hot water bottle--that would be nice--wonder what time it is there maybe you went to bed..please post back to let us know what is happening....c.hert


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Update*

Thanks for the suggestions. Sorry for the delay, but I had to eat dinner and then I was tweeking the syringe to make the opening a little bigger... 

I asked my host mom and her son, and they told me they were a 100% positive it was a pigeon... So, maybe the breed is different down here. I have definately seen adult pigeons, and they looked pretty similar to the ones in the US, so I"m not sure...

Also, I fed it again, and it seemed to be a little more responsive. Every time I would put food in its mouth, it wanted to spread its wings out, so I would release my grip and let and kinda stand on my hand and spread it's wings out a little. 

Also, while I was feeding it, it pooped on me... hehe...is that normal? I should have taken a picture of it, but as best as I can remember, it was clear along the edges of it, and then it was an off white color....if I remember correctly...


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh and I have changed the water bottle twice...And I went ahead and turned the lamp off because it wasn't really putting out heat since it has an energy efficient bulb in it...If I wake up during the night to replace the bottle, will it keep it warm sufficiently during the night, along with covering it and keeping the lid closed?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is it cold down there? Are the baby's feet cold? The baby is fully feathered and unless he's sick, you really don't need suplimental heat.
Really...the baby is too small to be a pigeon. The colors are wrong too.


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

It's getting cold. It will be in the 50's tonight...About the breed....I know nothing about them, so I guess we'll have to wait on the Argentine member to clarify, as I am just going by what I was told here... I tried finding info online, but there are so many breeds of pigeons!!!


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.thewildlifelodge.co.uk/photos/Baby Pigeon 080308.jpg


This photo seems to resemble it a lot, to me...What do you think?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The bird is more responsive just keep feeding it with the food mixed with water and keep it hydrated the best you and as warm as you can--like Charis said it has feathers and it will probley be okay overnight as long as it is warm somewhat this helps it to digest its food---try to get a little more food and water down its system before you turn in and cover it up and your doing good and I hope Pawbla comes on this thread real soon--she"s from your area and excellent--just feed it about 4 or 5 time a day and each time increase the food amount somewhat if you know its eating it okay...Try a bent spoon or a small spoon to get the food down and I hope everything is wonderful in the morning and I am going to say good night and thanks for taking such wonderful care of the bird under uncertain circumstances--keep it warm the best you can--maybe by a heater or something but not too hot because it does have a lot of feathers to keep warm but no drafts and keep hydrated...See how this thread looks in the morning and I sure hope it will be good news...Good night now... 

Yes that is a pigeon in the photo but your birds feathers are curling different or something--your bird is just beautiful and I truely hopes it makes ..c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

AdamJC07 said:


> http://www.thewildlifelodge.co.uk/photos/Baby Pigeon 080308.jpg
> 
> 
> This photo seems to resemble it a lot, to me...What do you think?


The bird in your care is much smaller and has a different beak. The feather colors/pattern is different too.



Here's a link to South American doves/pigeons but there aren't any pictures of babies. I would think that if you do have a dove, the colors right now are camouflage and will change drastically in color after the first molt.
It really doesn't matter except perhaps what's the best thing to feed the baby.

http://antpitta.com/images/photos/pigeons/gallery_pigeons.htm


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Somehow to me it looks like a seed eater and insects too with that beak but anyway if you could get a shot glass full of seed tomorrow and try to entice it to eat some seed by putting its beak in it gently and kind of play around with it...But for now the oat mixture and water by manually feeding it every few hours will do it good and if it should start blinking its eyes then it needs more water--hydration is important..I message Pawbla to come on this thread and I hope she does soon for she will know about this pretty birdie---Good night and sweet dreams....c.hert


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

that is a baby dove, so cute.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow its a little cute dove and thats nice. This message is for you in your morning and it makes me feel better that it drop a poop as it spread its little wings and drop it right on you how nice..This is good it shows you that it is getting food and liquid to its system. 
Now make sure you take that baby spoon or bent spoon and put some wild bird seed in it and put you fingers on the edge of its beak and open gently and drop some in and feed it about a half of spoon to see how it takes it and repeat it and afterward with your spoon or whatever you have and dribble some water in its mouth..The danger here is what they call aspiration and that is when the baby breathes in the water but you can tell because it will cough and you can tell its drinking right. Here we have a baby liquid drink (plain) that is called pedialyte and it is electrolytes for human babies and it is very good in dehydration for babies and I wonder if you have any in your stores if not you can make some up but I think you could have some in stores there--ask the pharmacist-and its for human baby diarrehea to get them proper liquid in their system and it would be great for your little dove--give it just like water ---and it will not hurt the dove for it helps to balance the electrolytes in its system..if not water is fine but you can make it up its easy but someone can share this with you and ask for the making of it. Feed it about 4 or 5 times a day little by little but don't overfeed for it is better to underfeed a little then to overfeed. If its little eyes begin to blink a whole lot that means it is dehydrated. When you found that birdie you just picked it up with no struggle and that is because it was needing water and food and got cold and it was on its way out--you if this bird remains alive and well has saved it by getting it warm with water and food in its system..Keep it warm but not overly because it does have feathers and is old enough to keep itself at proper temperature. Pay attention to its body temperature and make sure it is always warm feeling because when they get cold they go down quickly.
Wild bird seed is fine and as you force feed it play with its beak with the seed on a shiny spoon and pretty soon it will begin to peck at that spoon and after that pretty soon begin to eat on its own..But for now wrap it in a towel and open its mouth and drop the half of spoon seed into it and then again and wait and see how it does--your judgement is important here---and I hope Pawbla comes on the thread and continues to help you for she is very good at it...Good morning--hope the little dove is still alive---and have a cup of coffee and relax--if its alive overnight you did really well...c.hert


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i hope she comes on also and they are close together, i sent her tubing and syringes a while back, so if all else fails the baby can be tube fed


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

*It's still alive!*

I woke up at 4am and little "Pepe"was still alive. I warmed up the bottle so he could say warm, and the woke up again at 8am, and he was still alive  I fed him so more, and he was a lot more active. For example, yesterday, he couldn't perch at all, but today, he was perching on my finger without my help, and even attempted to fly out of his box and on the table. Thankfully I caught him before he went OFF the table!!  I am leaving for school soon, but I think I'll put his box by the window where the sun comes up, so he can use the sun to stay warm, and then this afternoon, I'll put his box outside, and let him walk around, to see if he can fly or not...and just to see what happens...

So far so good!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i wouldn't put him outside now unless your trying to reunite him with his parents and you have to stay and watch and be ready to catch him again if the parents don't show.
make sure you leave him a little dish of water and seed if your going to gone all day, he may not eat it but then again he might!


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks... I'll definately watch him if I put him outside. I'm off for a few hours. I"ll be back around afternoon, and I'll put out some food for him! Thanks again for the help!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

AdamJC07: before you take him outside he needs to be eating completely on his own and keep an eye on him and continue to feed him about 4 or 5 times a day like you are doing until he begins to eat the seed on his own which I hope is soon but he needs a certain amount of recuperation but if all goes well and he gets strong and eats well then we will talk about you releaseing him to give you a break from these extra duties of yours but continue the same for it seems to be working and keep us posted..c.hert


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

He ate a lot better today. I fed him outside (don't worry its a closed in back patio area) and he took it a lot better. He was calm, and everthing. He took a few test flights on him own, but didn't get very far..maybe a couple feet. He likes to kinda just hang out in a secluded area...when I got home he was out of his box in a corner behind some curtains, and right now he's hiding behind some flower pots in the corner outside. I'll bring him back in before I head off to my other class. All in all, he seems to be doing A LOT better!!  

The food is sticking to his feathers under his beak, and he has some poopie on his underside from where he sat in it, I guess....is it okay to place him in like a plate of shallow water? Any other bathing advice, or should I just let him be for now?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i wouldn't soak him down, just use a warm wet washcloth or paper towel to clean him up, you can even keep baby wipes on hand and clean his little face up after each feeding


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

*This Afternoon...*

Little Pepe after lunch.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't take him outside without a cage... these little guys learn how to fly really soon! You'd be amazed. Mine flies from the floor to my hands without any problem.

A copy of the message I sent:

Pigeon = Paloma

Dove = Tórtola (but here it is not used a lot, that's why they told you it's a pigeon).

It's a little dove, like the one I have at the moment. They are not hard to raise, just raise it like a standard pigeon but with less food due to the smaller size . An eared dove, specifically. The one I have is a bit dumb and it has almost choked twice from eating too fast so beware of that. I don't remember that happening to me with other doves of his species... but just in case .
Here is my thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/look-at-the-cutie-i-found-yesterday-43617.html
Here is a link to the wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eared_dove

What I used to do for feeding (when he wasn't easy): I wet dog kibble (it's made of corn so it's not a big deal). opened his beak with my right hand and shoved 1/4th of kibble in his throat. He'd take it without problems and eventually even started to open his beak for me when I touched it in an specific spot. [this was not in the message: dog kibble is the cheapest alternative and I'm totally out of money right now. If he's short on money it'll be useful too.]

Try to supplement some heat so she doesn't use up her body reserves for producing it. Ask your hosts for a "lamparita incandescente" or ask them where to buy it.

For getting syringes... better go to a pharmacy. Vets aren't really stocked with anything here.

Sorry for taking so much to answer! I've been sick...


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi pawbla! are you 2 near each other? maybe yours and his could be buddies?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Forgot to include. Sadly we're far away... Like in different provinces. He's in Córdoba and I'm in Buenos Aires :S. 1240kms apparently, says google. I went there once... It's a loooooong way with loooots of hours by car.

Pic of adult doves:

















I'm guessing the first one is female and the second, male. They look quite different IRL in terms of shapes, so you notice quite fast who is who. And they're always in pairs. So when it's grown up you'll know the sex easily.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Those pictures of the Doves are beautiful--boy they are pretty...c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pawbla...that's the kind of dove I thought it was. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

not very different than the mourning doves we have here, who just happen to be my very favorite type of bird to hand raise, but i'm always terrified to release them, seems everything wants to eat the sweet things


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Adam,

Have a look at Clara Correa's blog at the link below , that will tell you what foods are available for hand rearing (eg Nestum made up with warm water...never give doves milk) and might help you identify the dove .

http://www.pajaros-caidos.blogspot.com/

You could also e-mail her. 

I don't know the level of Clara's English, but I will ask her to have a look at this thread.

We have another member in Cordoba, he was hand raising a Picui dove, I don't know if he/she has released that yet. This is his/her contact page:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=19187

Cynthia


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Mourning doves are GORGEOUS too. Luckily we don't have lots of predators here... Depends on where you release. In the downtown there are almost no cats or birds of prey.

Oh yes, she knows a lot . The bad thing is that she's far away from you too!
Nestum is more expensive but is a better choice, if you can afford. However I don't know how many "full crops" you can get with a pack...


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I was feeding Pepe today, and he starting opening his mouth by himself...he also seemed to want to poke his beak through the syringe, kinda like how the pigeons did in the video with the syringe that has the cloth over the end.....Either way, he is definately a lot more aggressive... Thanks for the help again...more updates soon.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey! I just checked with Clara, and the Nestum is not expensive! For some reason I thought it was. I'll buy on Saturday, LOL. I'd recommend you to do the same.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Adam...if you can, put a mirror in with the baby so he will recognize his own kind form knowing his own reflection.


----------



## AdamJC07 (Apr 14, 2010)

Feeding was a lot better today. Pepe has even started to try to eat food out of my hand, as well as drinking water out of my hand...So he is making good progress (he is actually perched on my shoulder right now  " I have been making his food thicker and thicker each time, and I have had no problems yet, so, I'm hoping for the best! 

Thanks Again!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Pepe is a nice name and that is wonderful news..c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Yay! That is great


----------

